# Aikido Sensei Stenudd Video Clips with the Katana!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 12, 2007)

Here is a nice page with alot of Video clips with Aikido Sensei Stenudd!  Enjoy.

http://www.stenudd.com/aikibatto/video.htm


----------

